# Question to anyone familiar with the naturalization process



## Anita65422 (Jun 30, 2016)

I need help from anybody familiar with the naturalization process for citizenship in Mexico. 

My wife is a US citizen who moved to live with me, a Mexican citizen, in Mexico, a little under 2 years ago. She applied successfully for a Temporary Residency visa as soon as she got here, based on marriage to a Mexican national. 

From what I read online, foreigners who are married to Mexicans can apply for citizenship after 2 years of having either a Temporary Residency or Permanent Residency visa. Her Temporary Residency visa is valid for 2 years and therefore she planned to apply for Mexican citizenship around March next year (when her visa expires) so that she can meet the requirement of having lived in Mexico as a resident for 2 years prior to the application for citizenship. As of the time of writing, this is still 6 months away. 

However today I read something on the Mexican government site, citing a requirement for the Temporary or Permanent Residency visa to be valid for at least 6 months at the time of the application for naturalization - or at least I assume this is what they mean, but I'm not sure: 

"Exhibir original y dos fotocopias de la tarjeta expedida por la Secretaría de Gobernación que acredite la condición de estancia de residente temporal, o residente permanente, con la que el interesado acredite su legal estancia (Art. 14 RLN), en consecuencia, la residencia en el país durante dos años inmediatos anteriores a la fecha de la solicitud, la cual deberá tener una vigencia mínima de seis meses, posteriores a la presentación de la solicitud, del que se desprenda la Clave Única de Registro de Población (CURP)"

English translation:

"Exhibit original and two photocopies of the card issued by the Ministry of the Interior that accredits the condition of stay of temporary resident, or permanent resident, with which the interested party proves his legal stay (Article 14 RLN), consequently, the residence in the country for two immediate years prior to the date of the application, which must have a validity of at least six months, after the application has been filed, from which the Single Registry of Population Register (CURP)"

Now, I'm confused because there is no way that her 2-year Temporary Residency visa will have 6 months validity by the time that she applies AND both make it possible for her to meet the condition of having held such a visa for at least 2 years. The only way the latter could be true if she applies at the very end of her visa, but then the visa will not have 6 months validity before expiration. 

Does anybody know: Should she be applying for citizenship literally RIGHT NOW (6 months before her visa expiration date) even though technically she's only been living in Mexico for 1 and a half years, and not the required 2?

Or is she instead expected to either apply for an extension to her Temporary Residency visa when that expires, or get a Permanent residency visa, in order to both complete her minimum stay of 2 years with a residency visa, but also still have at least 6 months validity on said visa? 

Help would be very much appreciated on this. Thank you.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

You could inquire at the nearest SRE offices.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

She should apply up to 30 days before the expiration date of her 2 year RT visa/card for a Residente Permanente visa/card and then apply for citizenship after that whenever she wants. Also she should have been getting her exits and re-enters into Mexico documented for 3 years by getting her passport stamped in and out of Mexico and filling out FMM cards correctly. She might wait a year to apply for citizenship just to be safe. She could have applied for a 1, 2, 3 or 4 year RT visa/card in the beginning being married to a Mexican National. She choose a 2 year and now needs to go through the INM process again. That is the way it works as far as I understand it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

She will likely need to apply for another year or maybe even two of Visa Temporal. The naturalization process is longer than just applying for a visa. She cannot start it until she has met the two year residence qualification and it won't be completed for awhile after that. Mine took 15 months from the time I initially applied for citizenship until I received the Carta de Naturalización.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> She will likely need to apply for another year or maybe even two of Visa Temporal. The naturalization process is longer than just applying for a visa. She cannot start it until she has met the two year residence qualification and it won't be completed for awhile after that. Mine took 15 months from the time I initially applied for citizenship until I received the Carta de Naturalización.


A 2 year RT renewal costs more that applying for a RP in her case and to me shows more intent on staying in Mexico permanently than applying for a 1 or 2 year RT renewal. I don´t know how they would handle the 3 year exit and re-enter stats she has to show when she applies within the 3 year period. Also if they turn down her application at SRE she doesn´t need to reapply when the RT she applied for expires.

I have read foreigners with screwed up exit and re-enter stamps in their passport over a 3 year period [stamped out but not stamped in etc. or illegiable stamps - not that uncommon as it seems some INM officials do not like re-ink their stamp pads very often] have a had hard time getting around that.

There are reasons to not get approved by SRE on the first application and then reapply a year or more latter and then be approved.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I applied as the spouse of my Mexican wife as your wife is doing being the spouse of a Mexican citizen, received my RT and was told 30 days in advance of the expiration to return for my permanent residency card. The agent told me that unlike a normal temporary resident card which takes four years if I applied for the visa by a "Family Link" as we did we can receive the permanent card in just two years if it was approved, which it was. I paid less for two years than I would have one. Here are the fees for 2017.

TEMPORARY MEXICO RESIDENT CARD FEES, 2017:
1 year $3,715.00 Mexico Currency
2 years $5,567.00, Mexico Currency
3 years $7,050.00, Mexico Currency
4 years $8,089.00, Mexico Currency

This website is up to date and has a lot of good information Anita.

http://www.sandiegoleisure.com/TEMPORARYMEXICORESIDENCY.html


----------



## Anita65422 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks so much to everyone who replied; it's been really helpful. 

We'll probably opt for a Permanent Residency visa once her Temporary is about to run out, and then wait longer before applying for citizenship, just to be safe. 

By the way, does anyone know if there is a limit imposed to how long (how many days) she can be out of Mexico during those 3 years of residency before applying for citizenship? Like if she were to have to visit family in the US for a certain amount of time, if this would count against her for her application.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Anita65422 said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who replied; it's been really helpful.
> 
> We'll probably opt for a Permanent Residency visa once her Temporary is about to run out, and then wait longer before applying for citizenship, just to be safe.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know if there is a limit imposed to how long (how many days) she can be out of Mexico during those 3 years of residency before applying for citizenship? Like if she were to have to visit family in the US for a certain amount of time, if this would count against her for her application.


Just curious but why apply for citizenship if you have a permanent residency? So she can vote?


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Anita65422 said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who replied; it's been really helpful.
> 
> We'll probably opt for a Permanent Residency visa once her Temporary is about to run out, and then wait longer before applying for citizenship, just to be safe.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know if there is a limit imposed to how long (how many days) she can be out of Mexico during those 3 years of residency before applying for citizenship? Like if she were to have to visit family in the US for a certain amount of time, if this would count against her for her application.


I believe you can be out of country 180 days in the prior two years.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

xolo said:


> I believe you can be out of country 180 days in the prior two years.


When I applied two years ago, it was a maximum of 180 days during the preceding three (3) years.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Zorro2017 said:


> Just curious but why apply for citizenship if you have a permanent residency? So she can vote?


This was not addressed to me, but I get asked why I decided to become a Mexican citizen often, so I thought I would attempt an answer, as much for my own benefit as for any others.

Why I wanted to be a Mexican citizen: 
• I plan to stay in Mexico forever. No one can predict the future, but I have no plans to move.
• I want to be able to vote.
• I want to be able to demonstrate, if there are causes that move me.
• I want to be able to complain about things (like a barber shop near me named "El Fuhrer").
• I like having a second passport, particularly if I were to visit the middle east or Cuba.
• I like the simpler rules for life (no issues about whether I can drive foreign plated cars, no concerns about how to fill out an FMM when coming and going).
• I have a standard ID card (INE) that everyone accepts and understands.
• I can get a library card without having to have a neighbor co-sign for me.
• I don't have to worry about changes in the rules governing foreigners residing in Mexico.
• I never have to visit INM again.
• I can buy property without worrying about the distance to the coast or border, although I have no current interest in either.
• Last, but not least, why would you not want to be a full participant in the country where you live.
• Last, and least, I get a discount on my property taxes.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> This was not addressed to me, but I get asked why I decided to become a Mexican citizen often, so I thought I would attempt an answer, as much for my own benefit as for any others.
> 
> Why I wanted to be a Mexican citizen:
> • I plan to stay in Mexico forever. No one can predict the future, but I have no plans to move.
> ...


I like all your reasons. I already have a second nationality (US by birth, Canadian by naturalization), and I'd like to make it a trifecta some day. I also would like to be able to say "¡Soy mexicana!" My dear _comadre_ in Toronto, who is Mexican, always tells people I'm Mexican when they ask where I'm from - if I get citizenship I would be making an honest woman of her!


----------



## Anita65422 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks TundraGreen and Xolo. 

Zorro2017, yes, basically for the extra rights associated with having a Mexican passport, like being able to vote here. But also for the advantages of having multiple citizenships, such as being able to travel more easily to more parts of the world, since we like to do a lot of traveling.


----------



## KevGarTJ (Oct 31, 2017)

*wish I had known then...*

I am in the same boat. I am a temp resident in Mexico, married to a great Mexican woman and roughly 6 months ago got my RT for 2 years. Smooth as silk. My ultimate goal is to become a citizen for the same reasons listed above in the thread. The 2 years RT doesnt afford me the needed time to get straight for citizenship, so I guess I have to go RP first. The thread has me thinking as well about time in the country. I am in a border town and cross M-F to work. No stamping of visa or anything like that. Any insight on how that may affect citizenship requirements would be appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I understand that SRE will be very interested in how much time you spent outside of Mexico for the year, or two, prior to your application for naturalization. They will want your sworn statement and proofs of exits and re-entries. That may create a Catch-22, since you will have no records, but will have to swear to the facts.


----------

